# New Drill Set



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new Drill set - SDS/Combi and possibly impact after mine were stolen unfortunately. I've saved up some money and found a kit on Screwfix that look okay: https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-d...ushless-cordless-4-piece-power-tool-kit/2013p

Any recommendations would be great. I've roughly £500 to spend.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

the old dewalt is fine,the new dewalt is expensive c--p


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I have various Makita drills . Not sure you could get a Makita drill set for under £500.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Not sure how many you need or what it is you want to do. I buy Panasonic SDS drills for business use and they are brilliant. My own has been going on strong on the same two batteries for 10 years.
This is the current model https://www.kelvinpowertools.com/panasonic-ey78a1-18v/14.4v-sds-plus-drill-2x-5ah-c-84-p-10303


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

We mainly fit Alarms, Fire Alarms and CCTV. Can anyone recommend any other brands? Or good offers?


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Any of the big brands should be fine - DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Hikoki (new name for Hitachi).

Years ago I bought in to Makita so stayed with them exclusively until I needed a cordless mitre saw. I found a great deal on a DeWalt one so took the opportunity to go multi-platform and now have as much DeWalt kit as I do Makita. Both have been great and I now buy tools from either brand based on spec & price. I've also got some of the FlexVolt 54V stuff from DeWalt - very powerful but you need to keep your eyes open for great deals as it's really expensive otherwise.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

11alan111 said:


> the old dewalt is fine,the new dewalt is expensive c--p


I've battered all mine professionally and had no issues apart from a broken brush in the SDS drill. £5 to fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Milwaukee supposed to be the nuts and very good value.


----------

